# classical music fetish



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Curious question - does anyone have a classical music fetish? 

C'mon, you know you do!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I have classical music fish. 

But no fetish.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

To be dry as dust, the principle of Berlioz' device of Idée fixe is a classical music fetish.

Toru Takemitsu's m.o. of those little cells of notes as the central idea which stay throughout the piece, handled again and again, looked at and approached from different angles, etc. is another musical fetish.

John Adams also included Morton Feldman, those long pieces from a single idea, again repeated with minute but endless variations for great lengths of time.

I'd say I have a sort of fetish for Morton Feldman's "fetishes."


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

..............................................


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Double post...........................


I dislike _that_ fetish the least.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I am haunted by fantasies of Brahms in a pony outfit. :devil:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

mstar said:


> I have classical music fish.
> 
> But no fetish.


You mean the fish have composer names?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Curious question - does anyone have a classical music fetish?
> 
> C'mon, you know you do!


Simple answer is I do but its waning now and under control. Lately I have been rehousing my cd's in more compact storage solutions, hundreds of them. The sheer job of doing this, including cleaning each cd individually, makes me realise how far I went with this in only about five years of collecting.

I see it as less a fetish and more of an addiction. Now I am stopping it. I culled a lot, and now I got a rule of only buying what I will listen to straight away. Its worked, I virtually got not backlog now. Some of them I culled without even listening once (heresy I now, but certain measures had to be taken!).

So maybe I am a reformed fetishist and classical music addict?!


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

You mean like in "10"?


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> You mean the fish have composer names?


Oh, yes! Do you know how I name them?

I look at each one's face, and whatever classical work comes to mind first, I name after its composer. 

So far I have: 
-Beethoven's Fifth Symphony, first few measures. 
-That part of Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture where the cannon unexpectedly goes BOOM! (That happens so many times that I have about 6 fish by the name, so I call each one a variation.) 
-Mozart's Dies Irae. Forget it, the fish is in the oven by now. :lol: 
-Bach's organ works, preferably Toccata. No need to elaborate. 
-Verdi's La Traviata - I ended naming that one after myself, the reason being after I saw a certain recording, that was the expression on my face: 

And a couple more....


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I like to have the cds in the case always placed so the writing is right side up.
if you know what I mean.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Conductors that conduct the music too fast. ughhhh


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I have a classical music fetish:

I like classical music.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a special classical music fetish: every time I listen to Haydn's Paris symphonies, my room looks like this:
-Queen sitting at the head of the room
-Sweating, dancing grizzly bear at the other end
-Hen accompanying the bear's dance with Haydn's tick-tock 'Hen' theme


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Conductors that conduct the music too fast. ughhhh


For example?

(20 chars).


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I hate it when watching an orchestra perform a piece, and the camera lingers too much on the conductor. I just have to look away. There's something so smug and knowing about the way the creature waves its arms...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Aaah! It's a creature! Hehe.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> I hate it when watching an orchestra perform a piece, and the camera lingers too much on the conductor. I just have to look away. There's something so smug and knowing about the way the creature waves its arms...


I find it very annoying in general when the camera focuses on musicians' faces instead of their hands. And somehow they always do that just when the really virtuoso stuff is on.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

brianvds said:


> I find it very annoying in general when the camera focuses on musicians' faces instead of their hands. And somehow they always do that just when the really virtuoso stuff is on.


Remember this thread - it's not the skill of the fingers or the sound of the music that matter but their composure, sang froid and emotional bravura.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Remember this thread - it's not the skill of the fingers or the sound of the music that matter but their composure, sang froid and emotional bravura.


they should just stick their tongues out and the camera would move on pronto!


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Does tromboning count?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Lately, I've been skipping the first movements of symphonies and 
start listening at the 2nd movement on.
Enjoying easing in to them. (shrug)


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Mesa said:


> Does tromboning count?


Mr. Dewey Largo: Miss Simpson, do you find something funny about the word _"tromboner"?!_


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I plainly have no fetish whatsoever relating to classical music.

*snicker*


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

I bet all the members of the Orchestra loved getting those lashes from Beethoven's Baton...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Itullian said:


> Conductors that conduct the music too fast. ughhhh


Every recording I've heard of Charles Dutoit conducting anything immediately came to mind.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Classical music is the only escape I have from my many fetishes.

Take that away from me and I'm a complete mess!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Men with sexy voices. Who are wearing thigh boots.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a fetish for chromaticism and extended tonality.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Heavenly length.

What?

Oh, I just realized how crudely that could've been interpreted. What I meant was _Schubert's_ heavenly length, not Bruckner, which would just be disgusting.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> For example?
> 
> (20 chars).


Two for me, near constant with everything I've yet heard of their recordings (various rep, too):
Charles Dutoit
Charles Mackerras


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2015)

Fetish:
"A form of sexual desire in which gratification is linked to an abnormal degree to a particular object."

I'm not sure I want to declare any on a public forum.


----------

